# Researching Portugal for retirement



## Spineytoad (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, My OH and I are new here on EF. We are researching buying land with or without a ruin in inland rural Portugal, probably in or around Castelo Branco. For the 1st few years we would be holidaying, spending time locally, brushing up our Portuguese, making friends with local people etc, and then early retirement in approx 8-10 yrs, with a veggie plot, a few chickens and meat animals. Frugal living and going native. A list of the usual questions are below, responses and advice appreciated. I will add more as they come to mind :juggle:

If land has no ruin but is 1-5 acres in size and to be used as a small perm residence (cabin)/smallholding, how easy is it to get planning permission? Does it get easier if there is a ruin on the land? - We have a native Portuguese friend who can act as translator/red tape adviser.

Is it possible to get good/reliable builders that won't cost an arm and a leg to build the cabin out of schist, or is it permitted to bring in a pre assembled modular log cabin and site it on foundations?



Cheers


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

I would not buy land and start from scratch, it's the most expensive way and likely to stress you out. And rebuilding ruins is a minefield, agricultural buildings have no rights to develop, the fees and hassle are epic. Rather I would buy a small quinta with a habitation licence, rights to power and water and be up and away from the start. 

BTW 5 acres would be a hell of a job in retirement. A flat acre, a barn and a polytunnel would see you through a year easily.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

A lot will depend on land designation and individual camara. 

If the land is registered as rural for example, it's unlikely you'll get permission to build any habitation on it but if you buy land with an urban classification with a ruin on it, you'll probably be OK to rebuild in more or less traditional materials and FWIW, they'll usually let you extend the footprint aby about 20% if you want to........ the log cabin thing will largely depend on the attitude of the camara.

I reckon Centralbound's comment about land size is about right and the only exception to that would be if you want to keep something like a flock of sheep which might mean a larger piece of land.


----------



## Spineytoad (Feb 2, 2015)

Centralbound and Travelling-man, I left my options open on land size as it would be my intention to run about 4/6 sheep and a pair of pigs each year as well as some fruit trees and polytunnel. A byre/barn will be necessary for summer shade and winter cover for livestock, feed and animal bedding. We just don't want everything to feel crowded


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Put me down for half a muttonweather then.

One problem with rebuilding a ruin is that many camaras now require a project, which is always costly, and some have a bunch of niggly rules. Portugal being what it is, this may or may not apply, and could change apropos of nowt. Hence being safer to start from a reasonable and legal property and go from there. Fortunately there is a lot for sale, and cheap.


----------



## Spineytoad (Feb 2, 2015)

In which case I shall look for a house needing some work and then hunt for land very nearby for livestock :-D Welcome to half a mutton wether also make a very good ham and bacon ;-) as well as a nice soft cheese.


----------

